# Moto truck



## looneymatthew (Apr 25, 2013)

Here are some current pics of the first run . Down town l.a.


----------



## mason_man (Apr 26, 2013)

*Nice*



looneymatthew said:


> Here are some current pics of the first run . Down town l.a.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I Love Philippe's, did you run down to Alvera St. i bet you got lot's of looks.

Ray


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sweet! Love that tank.


----------

